# food bowl etc



## jackiee (Jul 7, 2013)

hi everybody, what do you put your mouse food in, as my food gets scattered all over there cage. you would think it needed cleaning out the next day after cleaning. could anyone tell me where to buy whatever you use. thank you.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

I use regular ceramics food bowls, but I have the same "problem". I considered just spreading the food around the bottom of the cages instead, I know some people do that.
There's also the option of using hayballs or something similar, but that only works if you use lab food like Altromin (I know there are also other names for it, but I can't remember).


----------



## visitor (Jan 8, 2011)

I use the ceramic bowls too. Some food is scattered but most of it is left in the bowls.
All the mice pick up shavings to cover the food with after they have finished eating.
I have a pair of girls that have never messed in their food bowl. Others are terrible for peeing in their bowls. I have thought about scattering food in their cage ( i do with whole oats) but i like to see how much they are eating. Using bowls allows me to monitor their food intake.


----------



## jackiee (Jul 7, 2013)

thanks for your quick reply`s I thought there might of been something like a little hopper etc


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

I scatter my food. It being in a bowl just causes mine to bury it far beneath & use for a toilet :evil:


----------



## Kingnoel (Apr 23, 2011)

I also just place fresh food each night in a pile. Got tired of throwing away bowls of urinated food


----------



## Kitei (Feb 4, 2013)

I also scatter mine. They love burrowing around to find it. I also found that bowls just got peed in.


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Nov 19, 2012)

I use a ceramic bowl and I scatter feed.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Another scatter feeder here, just throw it in, when I used bowls they just need in them so wasted the food. I chuck it in a pile and they munch away then later on dig up the left overs when hungry. I clean once a week, if there's lots of leftover food I just give them less next time.


----------



## jackiee (Jul 7, 2013)

thanks for all your speedy replies.


----------



## RavennaHallowed (Jul 6, 2013)

I use plastic dishes. I'll often cut the bottom off a softdrink bottle and use that, but I'm seriously considering scatter feeding for some of them. Have a couple of does who prefer peeing in their food, rather then eating it... Never EVER have that trouble with my bucks :/


----------

